# crank shaft sensor on 2003 altima 2.5s please help



## blewis (Feb 11, 2007)

I have a 03 altima 2.5 The ses light came on and when I had the code pulled it came back as a crank shaft sensor I looked at the parts house and they said it was mounted on the front of the car by the crank pulley I looked and it's not their I looked in the chilton book and it said it was on the side of the bellhousing and I looked their and I don't see the sensor does anyone know where the crank shaft sensor is at? also is the sensor easy to get to? please help


----------



## mech361 (Jul 31, 2006)

The crank position sensor is on the back side of the engine. It's a little ugly to get to. If you take the air intake pipe out of the way you can see it if you look down between the intake and the block. At the rear (no.4 cyl. end) of the engine.Check and make sure there is not a sensor recall on your car. 03's had a lot of recalls, one was a sensor recall. If it is not under warranty, buy the sensor kit that was used in the recall. It's cheaper than that one sensor by itself. Good luck.


----------

